# Wall paper books



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Are there any crafts you can use these for. One of our thrift stores has a few of these for .50 each.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Back in my Origami Phase, 2004, I folded my way through 2 of those wallpaper books.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

It's a nice heavy stock, and is useful for any decoupage type craft. Covering a cardboard frame works well. Anything that you can cover with paper.

I'd think the pages would make good greeting cards. Nice and heavy, pretty colors and designs. One could cut out flowers, vines, designs...and glue them to cardstock to make cards, or even Christmas ornaments. (sorry, I have Christmas on the brain just now)

I've seen WONDERFUL pieces of art that are quite simply pieces of wallpaper framed up in elegant frames. In Victorian times they put a piece of the wallpaper in a frame, and mount a black silhouette on it of the husband/wife/child. Sometimes the backing was fabric, but quite often it was a wallpaper scrap.

Book covers. Some of the wallpaper is scrubbable and that would be excellent for a cover for a photoalbum....or scrapbooking. Hmm....Since they often have the matching border/plain/patterned papers together, you could do an outside of the book, the inside cover, and the border as accents.


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

I was in springfield the other day and a store was closing,
there was several stacks of these books out on the sidewalk,
the guy came out and said,"please, take them all, I can't get rid of them"

well, 5 of them came home with me,
christmas was on my mind too Ann,lol

there is also one that has landscape pics,they are huge pages,
some beautiful pictures,
I was thinking a/b framing those,(,nice gifts.)
thanks for posting a/b these dragonchick,
can't wait to see more ideas.

happy crafting


----------



## Sujae (May 14, 2008)

My brother did a project in grade school art class with old wallpaper books. 

They made triangles that were about 6" long and had the base at about 1 inch. They brushed each triangle with decopage glue. They took a toothpick and rolled them up on starting at the 1" base all the way to the point. 

They turned out to be beads and they strung them to make necklaces for Mothers Day.

They turned out beautiful.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I"ve seen people cut out patches from the wallpaper the same as they would for a quilt. Then glue them down on a backing sheet, frame it and hang it as artwork. You have a lovely "quilt" display with some amazing prints in it that never needs more than dusting! The log cabin and texas star patterns lend themselves to this craft quite nicely.

Paper beading, small gift box folding, scrapbooking pages, designer mats in photo frames; anyplace you might use a lovely paper, you can sub in wallpaper. Have a blast and be sure to post pix!


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

I use them for mscrapbooking. I love the big pages.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

A clerk in a wallpaper store gave me several wallpaper sample books. If you have a small gift, you can wrap it in a piece of the wallpaper. Very elegant looking! You can also make envelopes out of them. Use them to mail letters.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

You can also cover boxes and make elegant gift boxes. Cover the top and bottom separately, using white glue. Solid bottom with print top, etc. Lucky you to get the books! Here, they told me they must be returned to their vendor, so they won't give or even sell them. 

Cover with clear plastic contact paper on both sides to make placematas. Or, decopage with clear spray or poly that you can paint on. Jan in Co


----------

